# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit AQ40 Solo Farm | 200-300g/hr | Hunter, Shaman, Warlock, Rogue | No Lockout Needed | Skip to C'thun

## WoWSecretsYT

*Explanation*
I previously shared this method 1.5 months ago. On the 10th of November, that method was patched/hotfixed. What I am sharing today is a working version accomplishing the same as the older method, with less consumables and faster resets for more gold/hr.

*Video*



If you are using to skip to C'thun / Imperial Qiraji NPCs, you can skip everything past 13, else read the whole thing (minus 13 /13.5).

*How to*
0.5 This can be down on 4 classes confirmed, and potentially more. This guide is created for Hunters. 
1. Enter AQ40.
2. Enable Aspect of the Monkey, Mount up and run to the corner right past the first gate into Skeram's room. 
3. Once in the corner, dismount and Feign Death. Once you are out of combat, cancel the feign death to begin its cooldown.
4. Run to the right side of Skeram's platform passing all of the anubisath, you should remain in the sand this entire time.
5. Run in the little nook under the platform, Mount up, and just as it's about to finish Alt+F4.
6. Log back in, turn on Walk, jump forward once, then backward once. 
7. Turn and face the platform. Jump up and move forward while in the air.
8. Turn right and fall down with the big sand drop off.
9. Hug the left ground opening until you come close, about 2 Night Elves in length, away from the corner. Mount up, aim your camera to the brown rectangle, and jump to cross it.
10. Run to the opposite side of the giant pit in the middle, and as you reach the 180 degree side(there's a corner there), face back the way you came.
11. Get to full HP
12. To your left there should be a longer straightaway that leads into the pit. Coming from the right of the straightaway, measure about 2 Night Elves in length, and jump down from there.
12.5. You can use Eagle Eye down to make sure your jump is done correctly.
13. If you wish to skip to C'thun / the Imperial Qiraji Quest Givers, Go up the hallway, and you'll be in C'thun's lair in about 15 seconds.
13.5. To get your raid there, have them all do the previous steps, or have 3 people(including a warlock) do the previous steps.
14. If you wish to head to the Large Scarab Coffer / Skip to Ouro, go down the hallway near the Post-Twin Emps Trash.
15. Enable Aspect of the Cheetah, and Inch as close as you can to the Anubisath + 2 Eradicators. If you pull them, you back up a bit then reset with feign death.
16. Watch/Mark the Patrol that moves right up near the 1 pack you are trying to run past. If there is a Mindslayer with the Patrol, wait to
16.5 Once you find the spot that they aggro at, go right before it, use your Invisiblity Potion, and run down the hallway hugging the right wall.
17. Hugging the right and near the 2nd Anubisath / Eradicator pack, Feign death as your Invisibility Potion wears off. Try to get between the two Eradicators, but the further you get to the Ouro Room, the better.
18. Wait on your Lesser Invisibility Potion CD(should be like 1:42) and wait until there are no Mindslayers nearby to you, as they can see through the Potion.
19. When the left pat is up the hill, and the right pat is down the hallway towards Emps, use your Lesser Invisibility Potion and Run into Ouros Room.
20. If Using just to get to the Coffer, hug the wall on the left and you will see a coffer on the left which you can open.
20.5. You may now log out, have your raid leader(can be an alt), reset the instance, and repeat!
21. If wanting to use to skip the Twin Emperor's Trash run to the right, as you will see a large slope on that side of Ouro's room.
21.5 Have everyone in your raid take off their armor(to prevent durability damage), and soulstone a healer.
22. Pull Ouro and run to the slope. 1 by 1, Ouro will teleport your raid members to the room, most likely 1 shotting them. Once everyone is dead, wait a couple seconds and he will reset. Once he is reset, the healer can use their soulstone and begin rezzing everyone.
22.5. If you wipe, you will have to re-do this process. This process is at least 10 minutes quicker than any other Twin Emps Trash skip, so it isn't as big of a deal.
23. You can find more information on the Ouro skip in my previous video: [FIXED] WoW Classic - Skip Twin Emperors Trash Fast | Open Large Scarab Coffers Without Lockout - YouTube

There is additional information in the description of each video.

Hope I was able to help some people out there looking to cash in on some keys, and also some guilds struggling with Pre/Post-Emps Trash! 

Please subscribe!

----------


## Kenneth

I am pretty sure they fixed the Cthun skip in the last few days but correct me if I am wrong. People have been doing this since AQ has been out I am pretty sure. Not as profitable these days with keys being decently priced still and idols not being as in demand at least on my server

----------


## WoWSecretsYT

> I am pretty sure they fixed the Cthun skip in the last few days but correct me if I am wrong. People have been doing this since AQ has been out I am pretty sure. Not as profitable these days with keys being decently priced still and idols not being as in demand at least on my server


This is a fix to that patch. All they did to patch it, was add an invisible wall near the mount bug spot + add a teleport field at a certain point under the map. I found a way around both. My old method https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wow...ml#post4255621 (Open Large Scarab Coffers Without Lockout | Skip Twin Emperors Trash Fast) (which can be closed due to being patched), offered a near same method. You can still kill C'thun before you kill any bosses. That would be the big fix to this if Blizzard wanted to make a real patch related to people making the skip. 

This post is more focused on actually profiting from the keys. There are typically idols (Night and Sun) that are more in demand and are often higher priced. These 2 idols cause this farm to be profitable, and most servers that are either med or low pop. My price estimation of 200-300g/hr is an average of runs I've done + an average of what you should receive, but based on good / bad luck, it could be much lower, or crazy higher. 

I'd advise anyone before trying this farm, to check the idol vs key prices on their server. If 1x Idol of the Sun + 1x Idol of Night doesn't equal a Key x5, then you should seek out other goldmaking methods.

----------

